# Iodine



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

How do you know if your dog is getting enough iodine in their raw diet? It can be found in egg, salmon, haddock, and seafood. Ruby had elevated liver enzymes when I got her bloodwork done a few weeks ago so she is now on a liver detox. 

I stopped feeding fish because it can contribute to high liver enzymes. So now all Ruby gets is quail eggs 3 times a week. Im just worried she isnt getting enough iodine in her diet. Does anyone here supplement with sea kelp? I was thinking if I should go to the health food store and buy sea kelp capsules and just sprinkle some on every few days with one of her meals. 

Thoughts?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kelp feeder here from pretty much when I started but only once a week.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you use a whole capsule once a week? Or what do you do?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we give spirulina and eggs to our dogs plus fish.

i would not recommend canned fish, but sardines, herring or mackerel...or a good fish oil with those three ingredients, plus E is beneficial.

we use carlson's fish oil super gems without flavouring.....the E is not from soy.
but my kids eat sardines, mackerel and herring. 

remember, too, that feeding fish or any omega three can give false readings for liver enzymes......and i'm betting your vet doesn't know that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this the one you use Re? Carlson - Super-DHA (180 Soft Gels) - Fish Oil Supplements All the fish oils at my friends healthfood store have flavourings, so I have to order one online... after Im done with the Sisu salmon oil, which doesnt have vitamin E in it.

The Carlson's one I linked doesnt actually say omega 3 on it though, just super DHA, but its all the same... right? Lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Is this the one you use Re? Carlson - Super-DHA (180 Soft Gels) - Fish Oil Supplements All the fish oils at my friends healthfood store have flavourings, so I have to order one online... after Im done with the Sisu salmon oil, which doesnt have vitamin E in it.
> 
> The Carlson's one I linked doesnt actually say omega 3 on it though, just super DHA, but its all the same... right? Lol


Carlson Super Omega 3 Gems Fish Oil 1,000 mg 360 Sgels - Swanson Health Products

this is the one we use for ourselves and the dogs.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So... what should I be looking for in a good kelp supplement? Any brands in particular I should look for?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use Ocean Kelp from Life Line Pet Nutrition, it comes from Iceland


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

This might be a stupid question (seems I'm full of those lately!) but what does iodine do for our dogs in their diet, and how much are they supposed to get?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iodine has something to do with the thyroid.

I would prefer to use a kelp supplement for human consumption, not one from a pet store. I try to stay away from pet store items because they arent strictly regulated like human products.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The recommended daily intake for iodine is 150 mcg for adults, according to the Linus Pauling Institute of Oregon State University
So if you figure that as a guide and an normal male adult weighs about 160-180 pounds I would probably go by the 1mcg per pound of body weight. So if Ruby weighs 20 pounds then 20 mcg should be enough. You don't want to overdo iodine as it can compromise the efficiency of a healthy thyroid. If she eats egg, turkey breast, liver or kidney I probably wouldn't worry. At the same time - kelp once per week would not be bad. Personally I think we need more iodine as the regulations are regularly on the low side.


A large egg contains 12mcg of iodine while 3 oz. of turkey breast contains 34mcg. The iodine in poultry depends primarily upon the amount of iodine in the feed. A summary of iodine in poultry found the following ranges in mcg/kg: Breast/Muscle (56 – 1248), Liver (16 – 9184), Kidney (22 – 6385) 

Iodine levels in seaweed are quite variable, depending primarily on the type of seaweed. Kelp has the highest amount of iodine, with some kelp granules having 8165 mcg/gm. Most Kelp or Kombu has about 2500 mcg/gm. Other common seaweeds are much lower; for example, Nori (16 mcg/gm), Wakame (32 mcg/gm), Dulse (72 mcg/gm), Hijiki (629 mcg/gm). Iodine content is reduced by storage (e.g., in paper bags or open to the air) and cooking. Most of the iodine in seaweed comes in the form of iodide, but it varies depending on the type of seaweed. Absorption of the iodine from seaweed is variable. Seaweed contains lots of stuff besides iodine, some may be useful (e.g., other minerals) and some may be harmful (e.g., goitrogens like bromide and various chemicals like mercury contaminants). Large amounts of seaweed may be problematic.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you know if quail eggs have the same amount of iodine as chicken eggs? 
Can I use an iodine dropper instead of powdered sea kelp? I found one online Naka Vegetable Iodine Drops 30ml [9012] - $5.63 : Healthy Planet Canada, Canada's Vitamins, Body Building Supplements, Health Food Store or is the powdered kelp better?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Eggs of other birds such as duck, quail and turkey are similar in their nutritional value to eggs of chicken, with the prominent different being that the eggs of these birds have higher mineral content as well as higher cholesterol content as compared to chicken eggs.  We love our eggs


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kat said:


> Iodine has something to do with the thyroid.
> 
> I would prefer to use a kelp supplement for human consumption, not one from a pet store. I try to stay away from pet store items because they arent strictly regulated like human products.


Well this is the same company that makes the salmon oil for dogs that every one recommends, you should have a look at their site before judging and you don't have to buy it at the pet store.
_Life Line Pet Nutrition_ Inc.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well this is the same company that makes the salmon oil for dogs that every one recommends, you should have a look at their site before judging and you don't have to buy it at the pet store.
> _Life Line Pet Nutrition_ Inc.


Im not judging, just personally I prefer getting people products, main reason - my friend works at a health food store and she gives me her discount. 

Sorry whiteleo, didnt mean to offend.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kat said:


> Im not judging, just personally I prefer getting people products, main reason - my friend works at a health food store and she gives me her discount.
> 
> Sorry whiteleo, didnt mean to offend.


Didn't offend! I thinks it's a great product, and just trying to pass that along..


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We buy human supplements only because the same first aid kit I have for the dogs is used for the humans of the house. I don't have to pick and choose. Some canine supplements are exemplary some mediocre - research needs to be done with any supplement as the same applies to "human grade" supplements.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Phew, ok good


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kat, what whiteleo recommended is a superb product...

keep in mind that human supps can be just as terrible as a pet supp can be excellent.

this one is excellent as is their salmon oil.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv never heard of the company before.. are their products only sold in America?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure but they might be in seattle....go to the site, i do believe they sell human supps too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Store List

what is oceankelp.com robin.....the link doesn't come up for http://www.oceankelp.com


----------

